
Elon Musk says the first 'full self-driving features' are coming in August - fowkswe
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/1005782088841232385?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fd-28081985871191391734.ampproject.net%2F1528391646530%2Fframe.html
======
wcarron
Can't wait to hear more stories of crashes due to Tesla's irresponsible
marketing of a completely not-autonomous car as an autonomous one.

------
BloodyHands
>Elon Musk says the first 'full suicide features' are coming in August

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbmQxZkSswI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbmQxZkSswI)
Fry Meets Bender In A Suicide Booth

------
stephengillie
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17284436](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17284436)

